# Multiple rescued litters available M/F Tampa,Fl.



## Rattie_girl (Aug 30, 2009)

I am a softy and couldn't resist taking in two groups of sweet Rats so they could have a better home. They are for pets only! Please tell me about you & their new home (cage) so I know they are going to a good home. I have 2 different litters. I would like for them to go in same sex pairs so they have a friend unless you have a rat already. I am asking $5 each which is negotiable especially with 2 or more! 

Litter 1: 
4 Boys: I have 3 albinos (white with pink eyes) and a black with white tummy (brothers). 

Litter 2: 
This group was meant to be snake food that I took in. They are different ages and colors. I have 4 males and 4 females, including a mom whose 9 babies are ready for a home now! In this group there are some that have only 2 dumbos left. 

4 Girls: 1 albino, Black hooded, white w/ gray face, and mom Calico colored. 
4 Boys: light beige with dark grey on face and tail (looks like a Siamese cat coloring), dark calico, gray with reddish spots (Dumbo), black hooded.

8 babies (4 males and 4 females) They turned 6 weeks Aug. 12th. 

I have a mom I adopted pregnant whose babies are now ready for a new home as pets! They turned 6 weeks Aug. 12th. I would like for them to go in same sex pairs so they have a friend unless you have a rat already. 

4 Boys: 3 brown hooded, 1 cinnamon
4 Girls: Black hooded, 2 black with white on tummy, and a dumbo cinnamon

I'll send pictures if you tell me male/female your interested in. Or you can come meet them.
Thanks.


----------

